
Interactive map of Linux kernel - ayu
http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map/
======
hendzen
A good way to get started with the kernel source code is to look at version
0.0.1, which can be found here:
<http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/Historic/>

~~~
zeeone
Kernel panic was as simple as:

    
    
      volatile void panic(const char * s)
      {
        printk("Kernel panic: %s\n\r",s);
        for(;;);
      }

~~~
nknight
It's interesting to compare it to the modern version [1].

In a way, it really isn't much more complicated now. It's changed to take a
format string, but beyond that, once you rip out the platform-specific ifdefs,
the SMP/lock code, and the automatic reboot code, you're still left with a
pretty simple function that does basically the same thing.

[1]
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=blob;f=kernel/panic.c;h=80aed44e345abc648f7ac3d0e7560a05e453c7fd;hb=fde7d9049e55ab85a390be7f415d74c9f62dd0f9)

------
ColinWright
Some previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42795>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=113223>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=503796>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=514272>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=514723>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1363911>

Interestingly, no significant comments on any of them.

------
jlarocco
I feel like I'm missing some key information that would make it more useful.

I guess it's the "interactive map" part that throws me off. The zooming and
navigation just seems pointless. It doesn't zoom into enough detail to make it
worthwhile.

The main page [1] seems like a nice collection of links, though, so I got
something out of it, at least.

[1] <http://www.makelinux.net/reference>

------
dfc
It looks neat at first but I'm not sure what it is supposed to do? Maybe it
does not function well with Firefox. Respectfully I am more comfortable with
just using lxr myself...if not plain old tree, ack-grep, etc.

------
sgt
How was this map made? I assume with a manual process, but perhaps using some
automated tool to make things easier? I'd like to see a similar visualization
of the FreeBSD kernel.

------
RollAHardSix
Conceptualization at it's finest, thanks!

